# How fast do you type?



## failoutboy (Jan 4, 2014)

.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I got


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

I just scored 52 wpm. The highest I've gotten is like 65. I'm a little slow tonight.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

*DVORAK* keyboard ftw!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f14/anyone-here-use-the-dvorak-keyboard-layout-777481/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I had 1 mistake too.

That's pretty good, on other tests I sometimes get stuff in the 70's or 80's, depends how the test is designed and such and the day. If I'm using a keyboard I'm not used to I'm a little slower too.

Edit: did it again, got 101. Woot.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know how to type without looking at the keys.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

failoutboy said:


> 89 and 94?!? how did you all learn how to type so fast?


I've written a lot using keyboards for years. Touch typing makes it easier too, and all those words were easy ones. I'm not great with spelling, so with more complex words I'd find it more difficult as I'd be typoing a lot, and have to think about it for longer.

How do you think I make 37523753729527389 forum posts here a day? :lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

failoutboy said:


> 89 and 94?!? how did you all learn how to type so fast?


Step 1: Don't look at the keyboard.
Step 2: Type a lot.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm 12 and what's this?


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

108

This is actually a really bad test because it doesn't include capitals or punctuation. My number would be lower on a more realistic one.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

If it included proper grammar and all that, I would have done a lot worse LOL.:yes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I type slow as hell, and with 1 finger.......


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

49 wpm. I type with one finger too for the most part. I never got out of the habit when most people did.


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

hmm


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I can type 150 words a minute...but it's in my own language. (Mitch Hedberg)


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I scored 57 words per minute. The capital letters did trip me up a couple times.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Words per minute (WPM)	61

Keystrokes	320
(306 | 14)

Correct words	57

Wrong words	2

You are better than 82.41% of all users (position 23531 of 133787 - last 24 hours)

I'm a very slow typer. I used to be even slower. I type with 5 fingers (my left index for letters on the left side of the keyboard, my left thumb for the spacebar half of the time, my right index and middle finger for the letters on the right side of the keyboard, and my right thumb for the spacebar half of the time). Usually I don't make too many typos, but when I'm under pressure of a timer, my fingers jumble up on the keys.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

but when I was tested for exam requirements to allow me to use computers due to pain in writing hand due to birth defect because of premature birth I got less wpm. 
I am getting better as I get used to touch screen keyboard and I self taught myself to touch type because I learn programming and computing

Words per minute (WPM)	71
Keystrokes	396
(353 | 43)
Correct words	71
Wrong words	7
http://10fastfingers.com/user/549855/


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I got 52 words per minute but I type faster when the words I'm writing make sense; when it's just nonsense word salad like that my brain kind of gets confused and it slows me down a bit. But the grammar rules of normal writing also can slow you down so who knows. I find it weird that even the low score I got is better than 75% of people taking the test though...


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

my typing speed on the 10fastfingers.com mobile app
http://10fastfingers.com/user/549855/


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

English: 78
Finnish: 78
Swedish: 56 

Finnish words are too long and I hardly ever type in Swedish :lol


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

92

Meh.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I type using only three fingers which is pretty awful, but I took the test a few times and got 83 WPM.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm too lazy to take the test but I guarantee it would be slow. I spend a lot of time in front of a keyboard but I'm just slow at most things. Probably because I'm mentally deferred.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

93


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

95 wpm. I'm really good with my fingers. Gurls like that :b


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

[/url]

Words per minute (WPM)	71
Keystrokes	412
(354 | 58)
Correct words	69
Wrong words	10
You are better than 88.46% of all users (position 15431 of 133670 - last 24 hours)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Depends on the keyboard. Some keyboards just make me want to type fast, others slow me down.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

This was from my history on this website, I hardly ever go on it. But this was the highest score I got.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

not measurable


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Not great, I got 50 WPM.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I did it again and got 64 WPM.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

40 wpm. I had a class with a guy in school with a 167 wpm.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I did a few more times and got 72 WPM. This test is frustrating as hell.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

why is mine only 32 words per second?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Last test I took with everyday used words was 90+ wpm.

More complicated and less used words was around 65 wpm. I'll have to to take this later when I go the computer.

I've been typing a keyboard since I was 11.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

vbery fAstg


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

56.

I am ashamed. :c


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

55 ... not impressive.


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

163


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

55 wpm. They say I'm better than 72.96% of all the users so I take that as a good thing :lol


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Words per minute (WPM)	81
Keystrokes	403
(403 | 0)
Correct words	74
Wrong words	0
You are better than 89.78% of all users


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I type at a snail's pace.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Problem?


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

i can type really fast loads of words a min - whether they are correct those is another thing


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

my normal pace comes out at 32 wpm, snail pace compared to most of you, but still better than 46 percent of user's.....


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

74 with one error


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

I got 66 WPM with one word wrong. I used to think I typed pretty fast but compared to some people's results I guess I don't.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My record on this test is 81 WPM. Pretty good imo.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

90 WPM. I'm mavis beacon certified.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

did it again got 93 nooooo. Must be.. above.. 100.. every time..

Now 103..

111 **** yeah (they keep repeating many of the same words, and none of them are that complicated though..)

I need a better test to become the keyboard master. Gotta cat- no, wait that's Pokemon again.

position 1719 of 131966 - last 24 hours. Who are those other 1718 people? Hmmm.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

29 WPM

I am terrible at this, at least when I'm typing what I'm reading :bah

Nah, I'm bad at typing in general, almost every post I make gets published with tons of typos or general errors. I edit my post so much :cry


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I got 63, but when I used to play typeracer a lot it was in the 80s.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Umbreon said:


> Words per minute (WPM)	94
> Keystrokes	480
> (468 | 12)
> Correct words	91
> ...


Meth does have a good effect on typing speed


----------

